# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Странный спам или вирус

## melani

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, ламеру. По почте пришло следующее письмо:

От кого: "m" "[email protected]"
Кому:ххх@rambler.ru
Ответить:"m" "[email protected]"
Тема:"[email protected]" 

[email protected]

____
Везде разные адреса yahoo.com и в теле письма только емайл-адрес, никаких ссылок помимо этого ничего. Что это может быть (вирус?) и как интересно действует?
Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Спамеры что-то опять затевают.

----------


## Orlea

Ага - адресок прощупывают. Наверно недавно почтовый ящик на yahoo.com зарегистрирован. С недельку поприходят такие письма, а потом спам повалит. Знакомая история.

----------


## kuznetz

Вообще-то не понятно, что значит в данном случае "прощупывать адрес". 

По-моему, этот спам - это собиралка адресов, модель "я у мамы совсем дурочка". То есть расчет что нажмут ссылку - попадут естественно в создание нового письма. И отправят его, написав там что-то ругательное. А спамеру лишь бы адрес получить.

Вот например иностранный спам такого же типа (в данном случае типа "я у мамы умная дурочка"), то есть собиралка адресов:

Attention to all European Union and North America Residents!

Asian Based Science and Medicine Research Centre is looking for new partners in Europe and North America.

We run monthly “discover new genius” competitions in different European Institutes and Universities with the main purpose of bringing the brightest of all talented and promising minds to our Research Centre for further improvement and development of their genuine talents. 

We look forward to have them introducing new bio-chemistry and medicine, agricultural and environmental epoch-making discoveries for the sake of our common future.

We are looking for enthusiastic individuals in Europe and North America to help our program.

The position we have available is the “Processing Courier”.
Monthly salary: 4000 EUR

Minimum requirements:

Age limit: over 21.
Knowledge required: PC, Internet, Communication ability.
Recommended: mobile and land line telephone number.

Assist our brightest winners in making their way to our Research Centre with the help of our European and North American sponsors.

For further information about our program and possible employment with the Company, please reply to this email and specify the country You are from


Tokyo Science and Medicine research Centre
“Discover new genius” Department

----------


## melani

> Ага - адресок прощупывают. Наверно недавно почтовый ящик на yahoo.com зарегистрирован. С недельку поприходят такие письма, а потом спам повалит. Знакомая история.


Да нет, адрес вообще-то давно существует и не на yahoo. Я думаю, может вирус какой, только действие непонятно. Если бы ссылка на страницу, а то почтовый адрес просто  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> Вообще-то не понятно, что значит в данном случае "прощупывать адрес".


в данном случае скорее всего так происходит, приходит письмо в нем емэйл адрес и адрес отправителя, аниспам проверяет невидет там спама и уже при следующем письме относиться к нему более лояльно, а там как раз и находиться спам.. это имхо..

----------


## Orlea

Ego1st, вы угадали. Я просто опишу с чем мне пришлось столкнуться.

Зарегистрировала я ящик на yahoo mail. Через неделю начали приходить такие вот письма с адресами на yahoo. Открыла, посмотрела - непонятное. Удалила. Дальше пошел уже обычный спам про часы, трусы и прочие радости.
Где-то через месяц опять появились эти письма только с адресами где-то в Южной Америке, еще через месяц - с китайскими. Китайские уже были с текстом.
А потом пошли письма от МDaemon (как я поняла это был почтовый сервер), в которых было написано "извиняемся, но не смогли доставить письмо адресату и т.д., получите его обратно". Далее идет само письмо-ответ, ниже - письмо, на которое оно якобы отвечает, ну а еще ниже фотография девушек в неглиже и без оного и ссылка на сайт. Жаль, что не могу показать как это выглядит, т.к. все поудаляла.
Письма пометила как спам и сменила, на всякий случай, пароль на ящик.
Жду, что будет дальше. Пока идет только обычный спам.

2melani
Не знаю у вас такой же случай или нет, но начало похоже.

----------


## Vinni

> А потом пошли письма от МDaemon (как я поняла это был почтовый сервер), в которых было написано "извиняемся, но не смогли доставить письмо адресату и т.д., получите его обратно". Далее идет само письмо-ответ, ниже - письмо, на которое оно якобы отвечает


Это СПАМ-еры разослали СПАМ, в котором в SMTP MAIL FROM указали Ваш адрес. СПАМ рассылали через промежуточные серверы (например, провайдерские серверы, которые берут почту из своих клиентских подсетей без достаточной антиСПАМ-фильтрации), вот теперь эти "долбонутые" серверы и шлют вам "Permanent delivery error" или подобные.

Мне самому на прошлой неделе 2 идиотских провайдера (bellnexxia.net и chello.at) так СПАМили. Я им даже на abuse написал, но первые ответили "шаблоном", а от вторых вообще ничего. А их серверы и сети я у себя на IP-фильтре закрыл.




> а еще ниже фотография девушек в неглиже и без оного и ссылка на сайт


Так Вам ещё повезло! А мне какую-то фигню на "укр.мове" про какую-то конференцию в Киеве. Давайте меняться, что ли?  :Cheesy:

----------


## Orlea

2Vinni
Спасибо за разъяснение, но я уже и сама догадалась что да как.  :Smiley:  

А по поводу меняться - девушки мне без надобности, так отдала бы.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Только что-то они больше не появляются, обиделись что я их спамом посчитала.

----------


## melani

> в данном случае скорее всего так происходит, приходит письмо в нем емэйл адрес и адрес отправителя, аниспам проверяет невидет там спама и уже при следующем письме относиться к нему более лояльно, а там как раз и находиться спам.. это имхо..


Похоже на правду, понаблюдаем дальше  :Smiley: 

2Orlea: Ну чтож будем ждать развития событий  :Smiley: 

Спасибо за ответы

----------

